# General > Reunions >  Latheron School

## Davie MacLeod

There is a meeting in Latheron Hall on Wednesday 17th September at 7:30 with the view of organising a Latheron School reunion if the interest is there.
If your ex "Letheron" school and would like to come along , see you there.
If you can't make it but think you could/would attend a reunion, say summer 2009, drop us a PM here or email me at loon@letheronwheel.freeserve.co.uk.

Davie MacLeod

----------


## Davie MacLeod

Thank you all who have contacted me conforming to myself and those at last nights meeting that a school reunion for Latheron School would be enjoyed & supported.
We have a date for your diaries, Saturday 11th July 2009 at Latheron Hall.
A small enthusiastic group are now on the job and we will give further details and a chance to purchase tickets early in 2009.
In the meantime could we ask all who would want to be with us on the night to write and confirm who they are and year that they started at the email address for the reunion loon@letheronwheel.freeserve.co.uk 
Or to me direct at, 11 Farmacres, Thurso. Caithness. KW14 7BZ.
Can we make one more appeal, if any have old school group photos could they send a copy which would form part of a display and maybe a collection on cd disc to take away with them.

----------


## Davie MacLeod

Unfortunately the email address in the local paper showing on line is wrong ( correct in the paper).
The email address for the Latheron School reunion is loon@letheronwheel.freeserve.co.uk 
which we would appreciate, if you could use to contact us if you are intending going, leave a message if not able to attend and most important if you have any school photos and you can let us have a copy, please use the email where possible.

Davie MacLeod

----------


## Davie MacLeod

Thanks to all who have contacted us to date and for the photos you have sent in, we hope they will be updated in the reunion page soon. Keep them coming, photos and names if your wanting to be there.
Could we ask if you have still to send Christmas cards, if your sending to friends/relations who may also be ex latheron school, could you mention the reunion and how to get in contact please.
Seasons greetings to all and will have further updates as they happen.

----------


## Davie MacLeod

Next meeting for Latheron School reunion (weather permitting) will be on Thursday 19th February 2009 at Latheron Hall, time 7:30pm. 
This should mean getting closer to tickets priced and made available.
Many thanks to all who have shown interest and if you can make it along to the meeting will be delighted to see you.

We still need photos of pupils at the school so if you have any we can borrow or you can send a copy to the email address, will be a big help.

Any suggestions or photos you want to send by email please do so to
loon@letheronwheel.freeserve.co.uk

----------


## Davie MacLeod

A good point asked recently was could "the other half" come along also?
Most definitely, wives, husbands and partners most welcome.

Photos most appreciated

----------


## Davie MacLeod

I am delighted to be able to update you all that tickets for the Reunion are now available priced £10. 
The evening starts at 7:30pm in Latheron Hall it will be licenced and buffet, entertainment and dance arranged.
For the present use the contact details for my self to get your ticket(s) using a S.A.E please, confirming name(s) and year of attending the school, partners welcome.
There has been a tremendous interest from all airts so please get your tickets early and keep an eye on the message board and press for further details.

We will be able to go up to the outside of the school from 6:00pm, anyone wishing to reminisce or maybe take a photo with old school friends the opportunity will be there.

Davie

----------

